# Early stage Ricketts



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

She is a fledgling Kestrel (aka Sparrow Hawk). She was down because she had early stage Ricketts. Ricketts is the result of a lack of calcium, the bones never form and get hard enough to support the bird and they end up with folding fractures of the legs. The kids that found her tried feeding her hamburger, while hamburger may be OK (not the best choice) for a full grown adult bird it does not contain enough calcium for a fledgling. What will happen is the bird’s body will grow but the bones will not harden and eventually the bird’s legs will just fold up underneath them like wet spaghetti. If you ever find a young Kestrel like this little lady feed him/her sliced chicken liver with finely crushed up calcium supplement (Caltrate or Citrical) sprinkled over the liver. Cut the liver into small pieces about the size of a pea, put it in a plastic sandwich bag tied shut with a clothespin and placed in hot water long enough to warm the liver. Never feed any injured bird cold food. Get the bird to a licensed rehabber as soon as possible.

NAB 

She's fine now after only 4 meals of good chicken liver - she couldn't even stand when she came in, now she is standing on her own and even flexing her wings, we got her just in time, another day or so of hamburger and her legs would have folded up forever.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Words simply fail me, Nab!!

That is just so unbelievably TERRIFIC!!

Who knows how many wild birds may be helped because of your helpful and informative postings!

Wishing the little lady ALL the BEST with LOVE!! May she have a wonderful life!! She is a beauty!!

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR POSTING!!

Love and Hugs to you and Nancy

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Another terrific save, Nab! Thanks for sharing this little beauty and her story with us!

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Nab,
She's a little beauty.
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, she is a little beauty and I am so happy she is going to make it. This story sure brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a wonderful success story!!!!

She is a lovely little lady.

Thanks for sharing the feeding instructions, good to know!

Did you have to give her cod liver oil for vitamin D, or is that already in the calcium source you use or food/liver?


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Fastest recovery I've ever had on a Kestrel*

This little lady has recoverd faster than about any Kestrel I've ever seen. She is up and her wings & tailfeathers are perfect. She's a fiesty little thing and while I was feeding her she jumped down and got in the Goose's face until he pecked toward her then she flew right back up to my finger. As for the vitamin D question, I use Caltrate it already has the D in it, but if you use some of the cheaper brands or dog calcium tablets you have to check the label and make sure it includes D, if not you will have to add some to the mix. Next we see how she does with some live crickets and then she will be ready to go out again.

She loves to look at herself in the mirror.










Perfect wing and tailfeathers










Jumped down and took on this big fellow, until he pecked toward her.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for your response, Nab.

She sure is beautiful and she must know it...."mirror, mirror on the wall... who is the fairest one of all...?" why, she is. Great picture of her mirror image.

That big fellow is a looker too!


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Nab..........Wonderfuly story...........I just love happy endings.


----------

